# rebound effect



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Show prep, training and dieting are all about seeing our bodies change for the better, however those changes don't stop after the show has finished.

There is a physiological and a psychological response to a semi-starvation diet, which is basically what a show diet is. You are taking your body to an unnaturally low body fat level.

In my opinion a ''rebound '' is your body readjusting its self from a strict diet and water/sodium levels being manipulated. This ''rebound'' state is not something which can be avoided but there are ways to yield the positives of it and reduce the negative aspects.

So why does your body rebound ? As mentioned earlier a pre competition diet can be compared to a semi-starvation diet. The differences being a pre competition diet is regulated and has a time scale to the end goal. However the extremely low body fat levels that are obtained and decreased vitamin and mineral reserves are similar. Both mean that when you do start to consume foods that are rich in calories and nutrients your body acts like a sponge soaking them up and storing them unsure of when they will be available again. Not only will your body store all the good things it will also be quite fond of hanging onto fat, sodium and sugar. The worst out of these 3 would be sodium as consuming a large amount of food with a high salt content will make your body store water. These effects are then highlighted when you have been living on a diet of foods low in sodium through out your prep.

There will be people reading this article thinking, how bad can it be to treat yourself after all that dieting?

And yes they're write you should treat yourself and reward yourself for all the hard work. The problem lays when the reward is "to eat everything and anything you have thought about all the way through your 16 weeks diet".

This kind of rewarding can result in , carrying not only your trophy but also 14lbs of water between your knees and your ankles (not a good look). This is also where the psychological "rebound" affect is seen. In one week your body can change from looking its best ever on show day to looking like a flump from the planet overload! With your end goal removed you lose a purpose and a lost feeling in some cases mild depression can replace your drive and motivation.

This isn't how it has to be though

' if you don't plan ahead, you plan to fail'

Towards the end of your diet before the show set yourself goals, write down an action plan of what your diet will be and a training plan for straight after the show, also write a list of things you want to do that don't revolve around food.

Example of goals could be to improve your glutes and hamstrings or to compete in the Nabba Britain in the next two years. The most important is to set yourself an action plan of what you will do with your diet and training from the day after the show this plan should also include scheduled treats. This could start with a meal out with friends on the night of the show, then back to your pre contest diet the day after and a reduced amount of cardio the following morning. On a longer time scale tapering more carbs into your diet in the following weeks and reducing any cardio over the coming weeks. Your none food rewards should be events such as spending time with friends that were missed while dieting or giving yourself the luxury of a lay in with out pre breakfast cardio.

The benefits in doing these things should mean you come away from the competition with good memories and a positive attitude to dieting. Also obtaining the most from your bodies ability to soak up good nutrients and being able to build some good quality muscle fast after depriving your body whilst dieting. Rather than the whole experience leaving you with a full belly and a heavy heart from undoing 16 weeks of hard work in a few days


----------

